

You Don’t Need To Learn To Code - dazbradbury
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3020126/no-you-dont-need-to-learn-to-code

======
schallis
The article raises some Interesting points, even if all conflated under the
banner of 'everyone should code' being wrong.

"Not everyone enjoys coding" Sure, in which case there's no point doing
something you don't like. I do think however that everyone should be
encouraged to give it a go and the barrier to entry should be low. Indeed it
is getting lower with sites like codeacademy.org. My personal opinion is that
basic coding (like that currently taught in UK universities) should be a
mandatory class in high school alongside mathematics since the exposure and
insight into the fundamental technology of the day is immensely useful.

"Not everyone is good at coding" Absolutely, the reference to academic
programming and 'scripting' is absolutely true and as pointed out does not
mean that the code solves problems inadequately. In fact I've experienced
smart programmers go through this and completely miss the point that that they
are hired to solve problems. Programmers can become obsessed with the style
and cleanliness of their code – at the end of the day, the real aims should be
maintainability and correctness, which are similar but not entirely the same.

"Code can't solve every problem" True story. Just like philosophy or
mathematics, it's a tool in a box. There are always going to be crazies who
take things to extremes, and let's face it, many programmers are somewhere on
the spectrum and tend to have an idealistic outlook on life.

------
tinam03
I think when people say, "Everyone should learn to code", they are referring
to at least understanding the basics of how things work. Coding really helps
develop problem solving skills. I don't think they mean everyone should become
developers or change their professions. This takes it a little far.

------
yeukhon
Learn to code should be a skill and a hobby that people can pick up, not a
requirement to get a better life / to advance into the future.

